
Weather Forecast for the SpaceX Launch This Saturday - gregoronio
https://www.climacell.co/blog/whats-the-weather-forecast-for-the-spacex-launch-saturday
======
ksaj
Interesting how they flip back and forth between kilometre and mile, but never
get around to using both, or even acknowledging a relationship in what they
are measuring. I'd expect to see more of the C (F) format for temperatures,
and km (mi) format for distance.

